# Sundown Opening Weekend



## Greg (Dec 5, 2010)

Let's assume Friday which seems likely. Who's gonna be there? I'll be skiing the day shift, along with skidmarks. Sounds like Grassi is pulling night duty. Who else?


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2010)

B and I will likely be there at night--a rare appearance together.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 5, 2010)

Gear's in VT. First day there will probably be Tuesday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2010)

severine said:


> B and I will likely be there at night--a rare appearance together.



Actually I was thinking of taking off a little early from work to get some daylight turns in before heading back out with you later on...


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Actually I was thinking of taking off a little early from work to get some daylight turns in before heading back out with you later on...



:flame:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2010)

Trying to get the day off from work, if not I will be there in the evening.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Actually I was thinking of taking off a little early from work to get some daylight turns in before heading back out with you later on...





severine said:


> :flame:



That went over well... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> That went over well... :lol:



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

11:15 am. Still bombing the place:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> 11:15 am. Still bombing the place:



My kind of mountain!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 6, 2010)

friday day for me !!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> friday day for me !!!



See you out there. I think I know where to find you...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

Ill be there only 9-10...But I will smash into those concrete moguls first and take one for the team

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2010)

If I didn't have to work. :-x


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome back andy.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> Welcome back andy.



Thanks Greg.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

Rumor on the street is daytime snow making over the bumps if conditions allow. Woot! Bring your goggles.  Forecast looks good. Cold-ish and depending on which office you believe, right now it looks like 37 and cloudy (Albany) or 35 and a 40% chance of snow (Taunton). 40% chances 4 days out usually means a good chance. Bring it! Early December snowfalls are not uncommon:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> Rumor on the street is daytime snow making over the bumps if conditions allow. Woot! Bring your goggles.  Forecast looks good. Cold-ish and depending on which office you believe, right now it looks like 37 and cloudy (Albany) or 35 and a 40% chance of snow (Taunton). 40% chances 4 days out usually means a good chance. Bring it! Early December snowfalls are not uncommon:



Good times!  If that happens again on Friday I'm definitely in for some day shift skiing!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 7, 2010)

Somehow, my wife and kids have planned to beat me to the hill on Friday, go figure.  Will be there for late afternoon/night session unless I get the entire day off-- in which case I might head way north to try and grab some freshies before the immature snow forecasted for early next week.

So it is Friday afternoon or Saturday for me!  Ski in the bumps for me!


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

Gotta give it up to the mighty Sundown:






Looks like some great conditions for even more production the next few nights!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gotta give it up to the mighty Sundown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friday is going to be sick!


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 8, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to the whole crew for working hard to get this all ready, I'll be working bright and early Friday, see you there!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gotta give it up to the mighty Sundown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those bumps look bigger than VW sized.   Time to de-tune the tips and tails on the 'Brawlers.


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Those bumps look bigger than VW sized.   Time to de-tune the tips and tails on the 'Brawlers.



I'd say those are lookin almost 10' high.  I'd love to see the groomers knocking those things down.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 8, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> I'd say those are lookin almost 10' high.  I'd love to see the groomers knocking those things down.



I hit Sundown on a random Monday last year.  They were deconstructing Stinger so it could be reworked for some event.  That was an impressive operation to watch from lift 1.


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I hit Sundown on a random Monday last year.  They were deconstructing Stinger so it could be reworked for some event.  That was an impressive operation to watch from lift 1.



Oh yeah, I work with BVibert in lift operations and when they push the snow around for the main event and other competitions its amazing to watch, especially when you're riding down lift 1 from one of the top shacks.  different perspective


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 8, 2010)

CMcKenna said:


> Oh yeah, I work with BVibert in lift operations and when they push the snow around for the main event and other competitions its amazing to watch



In that case I feel bad that you have to deal with him on a regular basis. ;-)  I probably ski half my days with the big guy.


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> In that case I feel bad that you have to deal with him on a regular basis. ;-)  I probably ski half my days with the big guy.



To be honest, I couldn't imagine working anywhere other than Sundown right now.  Best college job you could ask for for someone like me who skis ~60 days a year.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Gotta give it up to the mighty Sundown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are some sensuous lumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Those are some sensuous lumps.



That's what he said!  LOL


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

I really hope our Sundown friends take pics of the seeding process once it happens. Hint. Hint..


----------



## powhunter (Dec 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Those bumps look bigger than VW sized.   Time to de-tune the tips and tails on the 'Brawlers.



Those moguls look like outer limits bumps from the 90s

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Dec 8, 2010)

so is nor easter really gonna be bumped up on friday?  If so, i'm throwin my chit in the car and bailin on work at lunch.  I'll be there from 1-4 if this is really true.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> so is nor easter really gonna be bumped up on friday?  If so, i'm throwin my chit in the car and bailin on work at lunch.  I'll be there from 1-4 if this is really true.



My understanding is that yes, it will be bumped up for Friday.

From FB, in reference to Greg's comment about Nor'Easter:


			
				Ski Sundown said:
			
		

> its plowed out to let the base set up. he seeds and dusts them soon


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> so is nor easter really gonna be bumped up on friday?  If so, i'm throwin my chit in the car and bailin on work at lunch.  I'll be there from 1-4 if this is really true.



Do you have any reason to think otherwise? Opening day bumps the last two years. Since when did you become a non-believer... :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 8, 2010)

North looks out of the question Friday, so I am aiming for mid to late afternoon... until my legs give out.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 8, 2010)

wow looks like a good crew for opening  day with AZers covering AM noon Pm and night shift !!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> wow looks like a good crew for opening  day with AZers covering AM noon Pm and night shift !!!



Indeed. I'm there from about 9-2 probably. Unless it's truly awesome and I want to go longer...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like I might be able to get there during daylight hours.  Looking like a 3 - 7/8pm shift.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 9, 2010)

1:00 until whenever the bumps are skied in....


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2010)

One ski rack is out according to the web cam....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 9, 2010)

greg said:


> one ski rack is out according to the web cam....



*nice rack!*


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking like the evening shift for me.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

See ya at 9

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2010)

somebody stop by the customer service desk and tell them to fix the webcam so i can see what's going on there tomorrow!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2010)

From the Sundown site...

Mountain Conditions

Status: Open Friday Dec 10
Base Temp: 24°F
Base Snow Depth: 24-30
New Snow 24 Hrs: 0
Snowfall From Last Storm: 0
Surface Conditions: Groomed packed powder
Hours of Operation: 9am-10pm
Number/Listing of Lifts Open

Number of Lifts Open: 4
Listing of Lifts Open:  2 Triple, 1 Double, 1 Carpet
Trails Open

Total Trails/Runs:6
Total Easier Trails: 1
Total More Difficult Trails:3
Total Most Difficult Trails: 2
Easier Trails Listing:Little Joe
More Difficult Trails Listing: Canyon Run, Nor'Easter, Exhibition
Most Difficult Trails Listing: Stinger, Temptor 
Terrain Parks

Stinger

Special Events & Notices

Bumps on Nor'Easter!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

A couple of pics I shot tonight.




IMG_6815 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_6820 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

I hear Kurt is out on the hill as we speak.  It's gonna be sick for tomorrow!!!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I hear Kurt is out on the hill as we speak. He's gonna be sick!


FlFY


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2010)

powhunter said:


> See ya at 9
> 
> steveo



Me and grandpa pow will hit first(ish) chair to slay those chunky piles of concrete. Woot woot!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure when I'll be there, but it won't be before 3ish.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 10, 2010)

this opening day, hands down, has the most snow i've ever seen on opening day.   its 7 degrees outside at 5:40am and still dumping.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 10, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> this opening day, hands down, has the most snow i've ever seen on opening day.   its 7 degrees outside at 5:40am and still dumping.



I'm putting the coffee on right now!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

You day shift guys need to keep us suckers who are going in to work rhis morning updated on the radicalness!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You day shift guys need to keep us suckers who are going in to work rhis morning updated on the radicalness!



Keep an eye on my Facebook for pics and feel free to report in a TR.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure when I'll be there, but it won't be before 3ish.



Cool.  Should I look for the tall guy in the orange pants?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Cool.  Should I look for the tall guy in the orange pants?



Probably, though I may wear the black ones for a little added warmth (mostly for the car ride over :lol: )


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Probably, though I may wear the black ones for a little added warmth (mostly for the car ride over :lol: )



How is that defroster working out for you? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> How is that defroster working out for you? :lol:



It's a little chilly...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Cool.  Should I look for the tall guy in the orange pants?



Not sure if you'll see this or not, but it's gonna be more like 4 or later for me now...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Rumor on the street is daytime snow making over the bumps if conditions allow. Woot! Bring your goggles.  Forecast looks good. Cold-ish and depending on which office you believe, right now it looks like 37 and cloudy (Albany) or 35 and a 40% chance of snow (Taunton). 40% chances 4 days out usually means a good chance. Bring it! Early December snowfalls are not uncommon:



I remember that day like it was yesterday. One hell of a December day in CT. I wish I could get out there with you guys (and girl) today!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

Changed the thread title to cover the weekend. Who's out tomorrow and Sunday? Double shift for me tomorrow. morning with my oldest. Afternoon with the youngest. Hope to get out Sunday afternoon and ski some soft bumps.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2010)

Since I didn't make it tonight, I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Since I didn't make it tonight, I'll be there in the morning.



Abby and I will be ripping up Canyon run like nobody's business... :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2010)

Wife and daughter are there first thing am-- we will joing them when my lazy bones son gets up.  Probably 10:00 to 3:00 for the two of us.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2010)

i'll be there Saturday.. probably arrive around 11


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2010)

Will be working Sat night so I'll be on the hill, but I'm not sure in what capacity yet.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2010)

Like I said earlier in the thread; I'm planning on skiing after my shift tomorrow. I'll be there working during the day regardless.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2010)

got clearance clarence for tonight. should be there by 7.  give a holla


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> got clearance clarence for tonight. should be there by 7.  give a holla



I should be around, probably...


----------

